# Calling in Moose....aaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhh



## On a call

Guess it is more like....mmmmmmmmmmaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

Heading up to AK in Sept. on a moose and other game hunt. Anythoughts on calling moose with an electronic caller ??? I have an FX-3 and thought about loading up a cow call.

Also...I can shoot a wolf too...any thoughts on calling wolf ?

Thanks Guys.


----------



## ebbs

Seems like something lighter you could keep in your hand without buttons to worry about would be better. Unless you're calling and your buddy is shooting.


----------



## hassell

On a call said:


> Guess it is more like....mmmmmmmmmmaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> Heading up to AK in Sept. on a moose and other game hunt. Anythoughts on calling moose with an electronic caller ??? I have an FX-3 and thought about loading up a cow call.
> 
> Also...I can shoot a wolf too...any thoughts on calling wolf ?
> 
> Thanks Guys.


 Use a tin can and a string for a moose call, can't get much lighter than that, shoot the moose and sit on the gut pile, the wolves will come, hopefully not before the bears show up, Raven, Moose and Caribou calf distress for the caller for wolves, might have to fasten parts of the moose down or the wolves will take it all into the bush at night if theirs any hunting pressure on them!!!!


----------



## On a call

hassell said:


> Use a tin can and a string for a moose call, can't get much lighter than that, shoot the moose and sit on the gut pile, the wolves will come, hopefully not before the bears show up, Raven, Moose and Caribou calf distress for the caller for wolves, might have to fasten parts of the moose down or the wolves will take it all into the bush at night if theirs any hunting pressure on them!!!!


Ok..this is the third time I have heard this tin can and string ???? Always thought it was joke..still do. Hassell Correct me if I am wrong..lol. Yes to the carried off bit. Last time I shoot a moose up there..we quartered it and had to leave it overnight. The next day a hind quater was missing...we found it 200 yards carried not dragged away. Also...still in perfect condittion.

I will tie it down and or sit on the gut pile for a day or so depending on situation.

Ebbs actually I was thinking of taking one of those rollable plastic cutting boards and use it as a megga phone....calling out...but that gets you out of breath after a bit. I will have my mouth calls and locators for the predators if I am out and see one.


----------



## knapper

I am not sure but I think eletrionic calls are not usable for moose, the can and string works so does using a mouth call.


----------



## hassell

[quote name='On a call']Ok..this is the third time I have heard this tin can and string ???? Always thought it was joke..still do. Hassell Correct me if I am wrong..lol. Yes to the carried off bit. Last time I shoot a moose up there..we quartered it and had to leave it overnight. The next day a hind quater was missing...we found it 200 yards carried not dragged away. Also...still in perfect condittion.

I will tie it down and or sit on the gut pile for a day or so depending on situation.

Cut the bottom off a 2 litre pop container, small traffic cone, theirs lots of things you can use, their so easy to call, we never used any commercial calls just our own vocals, find it some where on the net and practice grunting, sure the wife won't mind!!!!!!!!!!! If there wasn't any teeth marks in the hind that went missing then it was probably humans, Grizzly is the only thing that can pack a 1/4 but there should still be some scuff marks, don't know the kind of terrain you were in so am guessing. Make sure you check the regs. to see what your allowed to use for calls!!


----------



## On a call

There were a few scuff marks...and a trail that we followed....very much doubt it was human..but then ?? We were out way far in the bush. It did however seem odd that it was not chewed on too much...but there was a small section gone, perhaps 5 pounds of meat.

I will check the regs...hate to get in trouble .

Thought about taking what you suggested !!!!! Been there done it....I came up on a cow the day after I shoot my bull...she was moooooooaaaaaaannnning sooooo much I was like..wow she has it bad. Nothing like a deer bah bah bah....This cow went on for like two minutes or it seemed like it....then there was a wolf wolf not a couple hundred yards away....you know it...next day, took my buddy there...nothing.

Thanks guys ! looking forward to another experience.

ps....what is the string used for ????


----------



## youngdon

You tie it to a tree and unravel the ball back to camp and wait for the moose to tie his can to the other end... then you know where he is. Have a friend sell him some encyclopedias that'll keep him there till you show up with the gun.


----------



## On a call

YD.,,,ever think of becoming a stand up comedian ??? I had to laugh and had a chuckle.

I have read enough experiences now here and else where to know it take moose a long time to show up...not like a white tail...you call and 5 minutes or less...here comes a buck..if there was in hearing distance...seen it happen too many times and love to see it happen too.

Maybe I should try supper glue and a tracker string ??? 2000 yarder


----------



## hassell

On a call said:


> There were a few scuff marks...and a trail that we followed....very much doubt it was human..but then ?? We were out way far in the bush. It did however seem odd that it was not chewed on too much...but there was a small section gone, perhaps 5 pounds of meat.
> 
> I will check the regs...hate to get in trouble .
> 
> Thought about taking what you suggested !!!!! Been there done it....I came up on a cow the day after I shoot my bull...she was moooooooaaaaaaannnning sooooo much I was like..wow she has it bad. Nothing like a deer bah bah bah....This cow went on for like two minutes or it seemed like it....then there was a wolf wolf not a couple hundred yards away....you know it...next day, took my buddy there...nothing.
> 
> Thanks guys ! looking forward to another experience.
> 
> ps....what is the string used for ????


 You'd be bawling too if someone shot your suitor, its a big area up there and getting lucky could sometimes take days, What is the can for?


----------



## On a call

OH...I did not shoot her boy friend...and I never saw him. He might have been a son or daddy to the 50" er I had taken. The can I am guessing is for a honey bomb ??

There was one island that I hunted that was full of cows and yearlings. I was hunting the sand bar which was about 20 acers. Never did see bull there...but with all those cows I know he had to be there some where.


----------



## On a call

Just wondering if this photo was loaded...My sons first buck 12 years old.


----------



## hassell

Nice Buck, how many years ago was that taken? Treestand!


----------



## On a call

Guess the photos will stay posted ?? good.

This buck was shot in 2007. My son and I were hunting the early youth season. I have a tree stand that is in a multiable trunked maple tree. I placed two tree stands facing each other about 25 feet up. Well the first day Hunter ( my son ) was sitting there getting chilled...dad, can we get down and have breakfast ??? this was at 10 am...I replied no...not yet. I got a phone call about 5 minutes later from my friend who had his son in another wood lot not far from us...he was wanting me to push deer to him...I told him...you do it for us. Just then I heard...crunch crunch..hung up the phone Hunter said..dad deer...I knew it and looked down this 10 point, a spike, and a few does came walking in. I told my son...you know what to do...it was like 5 yards from the tree. He drilled it perfect with a 20 gage sabot. The other deer bolted out of there...but this buck walked about 60 yards with its head hung low...bedded down and was dead.

So...yes tree stand.


----------



## hassell

On a call said:


> Guess the photos will stay posted ?? good.
> 
> This buck was shot in 2007. My son and I were hunting the early youth season. I have a tree stand that is in a multiable trunked maple tree. I placed two tree stands facing each other about 25 feet up. Well the first day Hunter ( my son ) was sitting there getting chilled...dad, can we get down and have breakfast ??? this was at 10 am...I replied no...not yet. I got a phone call about 5 minutes later from my friend who had his son in another wood lot not far from us...he was wanting me to push deer to him...I told him...you do it for us. Just then I heard...crunch crunch..hung up the phone Hunter said..dad deer...I knew it and looked down this 10 point, a spike, and a few does came walking in. I told my son...you know what to do...it was like 5 yards from the tree. He drilled it perfect with a 20 gage sabot. The other deer bolted out of there...but this buck walked about 60 yards with its head hung low...bedded down and was dead.
> 
> So...yes tree stand.


Phone in a tree stand!! Don't tell me you also have hot and cold running water!!!!!!!


----------



## On a call

Do you remember our duck blinds lol

I do have some friends with some nice box blinds....but not us. We use lock ons larger one though.

We do however have cold running water.....when it is raining...warm in the summer


----------



## lswoody

On a call said:


> Guess it is more like....mmmmmmmmmmaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> Heading up to AK in Sept. on a moose and other game hunt. Anythoughts on calling moose with an electronic caller ??? I have an FX-3 and thought about loading up a cow call.
> 
> Also...I can shoot a wolf too...any thoughts on calling wolf ?
> 
> Thanks Guys.


I am so jealous!!!!! Hunting moose is my dream hunt. Hope you have a good time and get a big moose and a wolf too.


----------



## On a call

Me too, but I know I will have a good time, an experience for sure !!!!!!!!!! I am getting packed.


----------



## Tommy

it carried off a quarter? could have been a skunk ape......


----------



## On a call

We had a trail cam set up...and here is what we caught on film......


----------



## youngdon

Wow are those date palms?


----------



## On a call

Yes...they grow very well in Alaska. You have to transplant them in the winter.

Busted

I however....do prefer cabage palm !! MMMMMMMMMMM
If you have never had it...good, do not....more for me


----------



## hassell

youngdon said:


> Wow are those date palms?


 Ha!! Pretty hard to sneak something by us, Hey YD.


----------



## On a call

Yeah...begining to learn that ....however that was how far I had to chase that critter to get back my moose quarter !!!

Tell me Hassell...how far would you go to get your ribs back ?


----------



## hassell

On a call said:


> Yeah...begining to learn that ....however that was how far I had to chase that critter to get back my moose quarter !!!
> 
> Tell me Hassell...how far would you go to get your ribs back ?


 Haven't seen my ribs in years ???


----------



## On a call

haha.....well maybe if I am lucky I can send you a new set


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

OAC try hanging your quarters in the top of a coconut tree. I have not ever heard of a grizz or wolf ever succeeding in removing any meat from them. I could have sworn when I started reading this thread I heard a female moose sounding off or was that you? 2 weeks and 2 days and ticking.


----------



## youngdon

Way to go Bigd !!


----------



## On a call

Yes....WAY TO GO >>>>YOU ARE ROCKING NOW>>>>>DO NOT TURN BACK .....NO U-TURNS....YOU ARE HITTING IT FOR A HOMER NOW !!!!

That new rifle is as good as in the safe
















Yeah you might have heard Amy Sue...a stripper in playboy who said she wanted it bad.....many moons ago....she was a moaner.

I am however in practice to immitate...


----------



## hassell

On a call said:


> Yes....WAY TO GO >>>>YOU ARE ROCKING NOW>>>>>DO NOT TURN BACK .....NO U-TURNS....YOU ARE HITTING IT FOR A HOMER NOW !!!!
> 
> That new rifle is as good as in the safe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah you might have heard Amy Sue...a stripper in playboy who said she wanted it bad.....many moons ago....she was a moaner.
> 
> I am however in practice to immitate...


 They have the northern Sue model that might come in handy on your hunt, its also inflatable and can be towed behind your rubber raft!!!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Actually that new gun is already in safe.T/C Precision Hunter from Chris. You may take that northern model with you and leave it to guard your meat to protect it over night. Could also work as air mattress if needed or even raft sounds like hassel may have inside info on that.LOL


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Oh yea Thanks for yalls support. It does mean alot to me.


----------



## youngdon

You got it Friend.


----------



## On a call

Bigd, we are just here for you...it was you all the way that did it !! I am glad I was able to see you do it..but it was you. Again...remember...no U-Turns and you will have passed. Today I took a bike ride with the wife. She is very fit....I wanted to show her I could do it too...well after 5 miles we were going up hills. I was breathing deep, I remembered how years ago I would have hacking up flem ....not now, clean deep breath with NO CAUGHING !!!!!!!!

Hassell....hmm a nothern Sue huh...well maybe she can go on a trip with us. Who knows she might even like being blown. I mean, inflated of course. If you have her number let us know...ha ha.

I wonder...how do you know about her Hassell ??? hmmm

Thanks guys


----------



## hassell

On a call said:


> Bigd, we are just here for you...it was you all the way that did it !! I am glad I was able to see you do it..but it was you. Again...remember...no U-Turns and you will have passed. Today I took a bike ride with the wife. She is very fit....I wanted to show her I could do it too...well after 5 miles we were going up hills. I was breathing deep, I remembered how years ago I would have hacking up flem ....not now, clean deep breath with NO CAUGHING !!!!!!!!
> 
> Hassell....hmm a nothern Sue huh...well maybe she can go on a trip with us. Who knows she might even like being blown. I mean, inflated of course. If you have her number let us know...ha ha.
> 
> I wonder...how do you know about her Hassell ??? hmmm
> 
> Thanks guys


 HA HA, The last year I commercial salmon fished off our coast the fishing was real tough so I suggested to the skipper that he should get 1/2 dozen Sues using helium the whole fleet could see what we were offering, then at night when anchored the rental business would be open, he considered it.!!!!


----------



## youngdon

Would that have made you an plastipimp ? I'll need a picture of you in the big floppy velvet pimp hat.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Was it camo pink? Or did it have lots of horns to simbolize your customers?LOL


----------



## On a call

I can see that vessel now....off the riggers, the mast, the bow, at the stern and of course at the helm.

Aye Capt Sue....can I go down....umm I mean under....mmm I mean below....gosh can I go get something to eat in the kitchen


----------



## hassell

youngdon said:


> Would that have made you an plastipimp ? I'll need a picture of you in the big floppy velvet pimp hat.


 good one YD, Had a good chuckle over that one, especially on my tractor!!!!!!!


----------



## hassell

On a call said:


> I can see that vessel now....off the riggers, the mast, the bow, at the stern and of course at the helm.
> 
> Aye Capt Sue....can I go down....umm I mean under....mmm I mean below....gosh can I go get something to eat in the kitchen


 The funny thing about this story was the skipper kept coming out of the wheel house asking me all these questions in regards to this possible new venture, Jeez, I know he was hurting cause the fishing money wasn't like it use to be, anyways the boys had a good laugh over it when I got to port and told them.


----------



## hassell

On a call said:


> I can see that vessel now....off the riggers, the mast, the bow, at the stern and of course at the helm.
> 
> Aye Capt Sue....can I go down....umm I mean under....mmm I mean below....gosh can I go get something to eat in the kitchen


 Can you imagine the conversation after a leak of helium in the wheel house, Donald Duck telling everone where the fish are!!!!!!


----------



## On a call

[quote name='hassell']The funny thing about this story was the skipper kept coming out of the wheel house asking me all these questions in regards to this possible new venture, Jeez, I know he was hurting cause the fishing money wasn't like it use to be, anyways the boys had a good laugh over it when I got to port and told them.]

The only thing I can say here is.....I think the next time you are near his port, you should buy a few blow them up, let them float and tie them off before he gets there...or before he wakes up.

Heck...he may not even notice...that would be even better....flying his girls on the way out of port


----------



## hassell

OAC-- Have you got all your gear together for your moose hunt, probably need a transport plane to get it all there?


----------



## On a call

My buddy is packed and I am still making my list....the list will be light and short. I am thinking of taking light waders that I can wear my walking boots. Here is a photo of the raft we are taking and a photo of the Ruby who is lending it to us. I am not ready..but I can pack in a day, however I would rather have a week. Sighting in rifles today.


----------



## hassell

Definitely a load there, went on a caribou hunt once and three of us and two bulls and our gear in a Argo, was a tight squeeze!!


----------



## On a call

They had lots of rain that week and as it ended up they had to raft to the next town because no areas to land the plane....187 miles.


----------



## El Gato Loco

Look at this....


----------



## youngdon

I think that moose thought he was going to enlighten something. He was huge though !


----------



## hassell

That was great, that will be great practice for OAC on his calling rehearsals HA!! the tree between him and the bull will probably have as much or more stories to tell, seeing as it was just fertilized!!!


----------



## On a call

Up close and personal for certain.

Been close like that with WT, fox, and other critters but never with a moose. Yes I too would be a bit nervous, not a time to try grunting.


----------

